# Friend request/message question



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 21, 2008)

why doesn't the site notify you in any way when you get a new friend request or friend message posted on your profile? beyond clicking the appropriate links, of course, but who's gonna always be thinking to do that?


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 21, 2008)

i got an email when i got my one lol: at me) friend request, do you have your settings so you receive emails from ss.org?


----------



## thedownside (Feb 21, 2008)

i have no friend requests


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 21, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> i got an email when i got my one lol: at me) friend request, do you have your settings so you receive emails from ss.org?



i thought so, but i'll check


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 21, 2008)

it was enabled, but i still never got any sort of notification....didn't even know about it at all until i got a message from someone asking why i hadn't approved their request


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 21, 2008)

hmm, im not sure then.. i guess your best be is to wait for chris to reply, sorry i couldn't help you dude


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> why doesn't the site notify you in any way when you get a new friend request or friend message posted on your profile? beyond clicking the appropriate links, of course, but who's gonna always be thinking to do that?



Check your settings again, because the site does email you.


----------



## thedownside (Feb 21, 2008)

The man is right, i got one a few minutes ago


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2008)

I will look into it though, and see if it's a known bug. This is a beta version of vb3.7 that I'm running, so it's possible that it's just being a pain in the ass.


----------



## Michael (Feb 21, 2008)

Check your Junk mail. My notifications always go in there for some reason.


----------

